# How do you open the Freud router bit package?



## JennyMM (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, maybe dumb question, but I can't get the hard plastic case to open!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Remove the black label from around the lower part. The clear top will come off if you tug on it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

There is always a sharp knife!!

George


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Pull the black strip to open, just below the red part, then pull firmly, with a slight wiggle.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> There is always a sharp knife!!
> 
> George


When I started reading this thread, I thought to myself, 'There are a lot of people here who have serious power tools that could be applied to the problem."


----------



## vicegrip (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

vicegrip said:


>


Hammer!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I normally use a bandsaw.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If that had been a typical plastic clamshell package, I use WISS aircraft metal shears.
Many years ago, I made up a box with dozens of holes for just such homeless router & drill bits.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

vicegrip said:


>



Many years ago back in Texas I had a Louisiana friend whose CB handle was ViceGrip.


George


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wait til you get it open, then you have to get the bit out of the hole, and it's in there TIGHT. Just don't succumb to the temptation to grab the cutting edges with pliers.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Dad- The only dumb question is the one not asked.
I would take whatever needed to open the package, take out the bit, and then dump the package. I would put the bit in a medicine bottle or a rack of some sort.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

mmwood_1 said:


> Just wait til you get it open, then you have to get the bit out of the hole, and it's in there TIGHT. Just don't succumb to the temptation to grab the cutting edges with pliers.


Clamp the cutting edges in a woodworking vise and pull out the plastic cover with pliers.


----------

